# Berthoud tomorrow



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey all,

Looking for some folks to head up to Berthoud tomorrow. I'll be leaving Denver around 7:30ish so if anyone wants to meet up at the Morrison Park and ride feel free to post or call at 303-264-9687. Should be fun. If we can get a few folks some of the safer hikes might be an option.

later
Kent


----------



## papawheelie (Feb 1, 2006)

Any word on snow totals for the Berthoud area?


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

papawheelie said:


> Any word on snow totals for the Berthoud area?


Not quite sure. Looks a little lower than expected. I'll still be heading up to get a few goods.

Later
Kent


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Berthoud*

Anybody up for it on Sunday give me a ring or PM. 
Ian 970-531-7291


----------



## rmpeddie (Apr 8, 2007)

*WIND LOADED*

Anyone trying to ski Berthoud needs to be aware of MAJOR wind loading from Sat and Sun winds. The pass is closed right now and will be through the night. I am going to try to get up there in the morning to ski as few lines and check on a couple more. State police are at both bottoms stopping anyone from driving over.

I will update this post as soon as I learn anything new.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

After the wind loading I saw coming over Berthoud at 2pm, conditions up in the high country are going to be N A S T Y for the next few days. Be careful.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

El Flaco said:


> After the wind loading I saw coming over Berthoud at 2pm, conditions up in the high country are going to be N A S T Y for the next few days. Be careful.


Yeah, most probrably the sketchiest conditions in a long while. Stay in the trees and avoid the winds. Probrably best to stay off any open faces > 35. Unfortunately that leaves only the trees under floral. I'd say floral is pretty sketchy too. I've been up there a half dozen times this year and have yet to hit any of the real fun stuff do to hairball snowpack. With that said a lot of folks have been hitting hell's half acre. I've yet to talk with anyone who's hit the face or any of the skier's left chutes of the face (the rush and all those shots). I think even the 80's and 90's are pretty dangerous right now.

be safe
Kent


----------

